# skimmer



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

ok, lately i havent been getting much outa my protein skimmer, well thats kinda good i guess lol but would it make a dif if i ran a forced air line into the pump instead of just the tube sticking outa the water, going freely in to there


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of skimmer do you have? They are not all built the same. I have a needle wheel skimmer. Others have a berlin type skimmer. More info is needed but I still don't think it would matter.


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

well, als i know about it really is that its a pro pack, heres a link to one is like it

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=168


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Leave it be........................They are not very sturdy and adding air may cause it to stop working altogether.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

have you tried adjusting it so it pulls a little more? as a skimmer breaks in, it usually needs fine adjustments and cleanings and such.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

"Odyssea" "$39.90"

And you wonder why it doesn't produce much?? It's complete junk, That's why!


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

hey reefneck, get a life and stop posting, yeah i think ur done today, notice i said its like that one, that means it looks around there but its not the same, so yeah i really do think ur done...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yikes... settle down everyone...


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

normally i wouldnt post on SW but ur being an ass...


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> yikes... settle down everyone...


gets the water out


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

and o yea brian... i think u need 2 shut up n show respect... but thats just my opinion


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

:shock: There is some seriously odd punctuation in this thread. :argue: :roll:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Please keep it civil or this thread will be closed


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

brian102 said:


> ok, lately i havent been getting much outa my protein skimmer, well thats kinda good i guess lol but would it make a dif if i ran a forced air line into the pump instead of just the tube sticking outa the water, going freely in to there


Hi brian,

Well i dnt think i have the answer to your problem but when my Prizm skimmer use to do this and it did all the time and kept overflowing and not bubbling I gave it a wash with warm water and it seemed to do the trick. But skimmers are very tempormental, if you had something new to the tank or water quality changes most likely the skimmer will act differently.

Try the above and if this doesn't work i dnt knw what will i ended up buying a new skimmer.

- Jonno


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I just noticed that Christine. Since you mentioned it.  There is a lot of odd punctuation.


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

k thanks jonno


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

One thing everyone should keep in mind. We are a friendly forum here and we don't play the games that some other forums do with personal attacks.

Brian, For your own good you need to learn that. You are welcome here but coming in as a new member and attacking one of our senior members will not be tolerated.

We are all here to help and if you reread your post and with the spelling and punctuation mistakes you will see that anyone can take it to say that the link you posted is the one you have.

Now, Back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

attaking,*cough* ok but u are really out to get me fired up

and so much for friendly, als ive done is got yelled at for my stuff, and ur junk, and all this junk, im done ... if u are lol...now


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

take it easy. I think that Reefneck was expressing an opinion. The same as mine, but nevertheless it is an opinion.

basically, i think he, as well as myself, are saying that maybe you should consider spending a little more money and buying something along the lines of a coralife needle wheel or something of that nature.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

gdwb10101 said:


> take it easy. I think that Reefneck was expressing an opinion. The same as mine, but nevertheless it is an opinion.
> 
> basically, i think he, as well as myself, are saying that maybe you should consider spending a little more money and buying something along the lines of a coralife needle wheel or something of that nature.


Agreed. While a bit abrasive, the point was made. Trying to skimp on a saltwater tank will only cost you more money in the long run. Saltwater is a very expensive hobby. I cannot stress that enough. I spent months researching and looking for deals (used tanks, used retro lights, liverock bit by bit, used sump/overflow) and for my 75 I've still spent $700.00. I'm not saying it cant be done cheaper but don't be surprised if your tank dies and you lose everything you invested due to a faulty piece of equipment. Your skimmer is the most important piece of non live equipment in your tank.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

brian102 said:


> attaking,*cough* ok but u are really out to get me fired up
> 
> and so much for friendly, als ive done is got yelled at for my stuff, and ur junk, and all this junk, im done ... if u are lol...now


I'm an adult with a teenager your age and I am very good at getting kids "fired up"! It's my job as a responsible parent. If I let the kids run over me and other parents did the same this world would be more unfit to live in than it already is.

Apparently you have not been around the internet and/or forums very long. Not one person here has "yelled" at you. I am sure I could have worded my original post better because I am in the hospital possibly dying of cancer and am stressed but the bottom line is exactly what Simpte just said. And that brand is ruining this hobby for many people.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh*

Anyway, Jonno already beat me to it, but skimmers are like that. One day they crank out gobs of goo, and then they don't do anything for days. It all depends on, well, a lot of things, really, but the main one is just how much excess grunge is in the water at any given time. When the water is dirtier than normal, the skimmer will skim & skim until the water is much cleaner, and at that point it won't do much anymore until thigs get dirty again.

Cleaning the skimmer will also make it stop working for a few days, since it has to be good & slimy inside to keep the bubbles from popping too soon.

If anything has changed, like a water change or the removal of a fish or a cutback in feeding or whatever, then you should expect the skimmer to stop doing very much for a few days afterward, assuming that you didn't make any adjustments to the skimmer itself.

Skimmer do get clogged thogh, which can also afect their performance greatly. 

All in all, there are many reasons a skimmer could potentially stop foaming, and there is no reason to hit the panic button when it happens. Just take a look around to see what the cause is and determine if it's anything that even needs fixing.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

a skimmer is very important, and the one you showed, and ones like it, have bad reputations, there are many more out there that are cost effective, but still a little pricey, check around ebay and other places for used coralife super skimmer, or a aqua C remora, those will really help get your tank very clean and healty, if you dont want to go that route, i would suggest that you start with some frequent 25% water changes with ro/di in order to keep your water in check.


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

in check lol i like that, its been pretty much in check for 2 years now but it must had a bur up its butt cause its back to norm now


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was looking into getting an aqua C remora for my 55. Would that suffice for my tank? I can get it with the upgraded pump. Also anyone with reviews or comments about the aqua C would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry. I only have a coralife superskimmer 125. Love it btw. Originally on a 55 gallon but I upgraded to a 75 shortly after the cycle finished. Works great on that tank too.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

gdwb10101 said:


> I was looking into getting an aqua C remora for my 55. Would that suffice for my tank? I can get it with the upgraded pump. Also anyone with reviews or comments about the aqua C would be greatly appreciated.


I have an AquaC Remora on my 55 and it works pretty good. I have it with a Maxi-Jet powerhead. Like i said i cant complain. Also for its size i think its amazing because its not huge and clunky but does a very good job.


----------

